# How much money can a married man with 3 children get on welfare



## hawkmar (10 Dec 2009)

Hi how much money does a married man with 3 kids get on the dole now adays, iam confused about this?


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*

The maximum rates (from January 2010) are as follows:

€196 for the applicant, €130.10 for a qualified adult and €29.80 for each qualified child.

Payment for qualified adult and children will depend on the family circumstances - e.g. is spouse working or claiming benefit themselves.


----------



## hawkmar (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*



gipimann said:


> The maximum rates (from January 2010) are as follows:
> 
> €196 for the applicant, €130.10 for a qualified adult and €29.80 for each qualified child.
> 
> Payment for qualified adult and children will depend on the family circumstances - e.g. is spouse working or claiming benefit themselves.


Thanks for your reply no spouse is not working or claiming benefit, so how much should the total payment be per week please.


----------



## mosstown (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*

about €416 a week i suppose from what has been said above
196 = you
130 = wife
90 = kids
and you prob get about 330 or so child benefit per month
medical card i suppose
uniform allowance 
so about €500 a week in all !! 
Right I am moving to Ireland to sign on ! ?
you would get about half that or less here in the UK


----------



## hawkmar (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*

Thankyou very much mosstown for clearing that up.


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*

Bear in mind that Child Benefit is paid to everyone whether they're signing on or not, and the Back to School allowance may also be paid to persons on low income (with Family Income Supplement) so isn't exclusive to persons solely on SW.


----------



## thespecialon (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*



mosstown said:


> about €416 a week i suppose from what has been said above
> 196 = you
> 130 = wife
> 90 = kids
> ...



Dont forget rent allowance or mortatage interest relieft(if applicaple)
Also household benefits on  - TV License,Electricity,Phone(May be more not sure)


----------



## mosstown (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*

what about fuel allowance - i think you get this ?


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*

Fuel allowance is paid to long-term recipients of Jobseeker's - not to those who have just signed on.


----------



## Papercut (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: How much money can a married man get on welfare*



thespecialon said:


> Dont forget rent allowance or mortatage interest relieft(if applicaple)
> Also household benefits on  - TV License,Electricity,Phone(May be more not sure)


The Household Benefits Scheme is not applicable to unemployment/jobseekers based claims.


----------



## ajapale (12 Dec 2009)

Please keep this thread to Ask and Answer the question: 

"How much money can a married man with 3 children get on welfare?"

All other discussion is OT will be deleted or moved to LOS.

aj
moderator


----------

